# Mimosa royal



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

So, I'm buying a male mimosa off here...
Very pale yellow, more grey/ivory, it's a bob Clark example.

What would be a good female to get to breed with this?
Money wise I would have about 500-1000 to spend.


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

Enchi hypo perhaps 
Enchi champs look great maybe the hypo could really light it up 

Or a special hypo (or het) :2thumb:


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

kenobi said:


> Enchi hypo perhaps
> Enchi champs look great maybe the hypo could really light it up
> 
> Or a special hypo (or het) :2thumb:


Agree with this
Special champs are the nuts add hypo and should be even better there's two female special het hypos on here at the moment well in your price range


----------

